# Schwinn Straight Bar



## then8j

A friend of mine picked up this bike at a goodwill and asked me to clean it up and make a rider out of it. Thought that I would share the project on here.


----------



## then8j




----------



## then8j

So far so good.
The three major painted parts are cleaned up. I used the pictured Krud Kutter and steel wool. For this frame and paint that worked the best, I tried a number of different things experimenting until I found what worked the best.
The darts and pinstripping are the most fragile. The red stripping was wiping off with soap and water, (it was so deteriorated) .


----------



## keith kodish

nice job!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Dang, that's coming out nice.


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks for sharing the use of Krud kutter. I've been using this on chrome with a brass bristle brush for years with great results. Bike looks great.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## Awhipple

Why can't I fibs something like that at goodwill?


----------



## then8j

Good will...... It's all the timing I guess


----------



## Dave K

Sweet bike.  Nice work bringing the paint back.


----------



## then8j

You got to love the oxalic acid baths



"



"


----------



## Tim the Skid

You're doing a great job bringing this one back to life!


----------



## Schwinn lover

Ah,, just love them straight Bar Schwinn's
Here is my 1950 Panther. & 1956 Deluxe hornet


----------



## then8j

Those look very nice!


----------



## then8j

Starting to put it back together........and picked up leather for the seat



 .






Starting to put it back together........and picked up leather for the seat


----------



## Tikibar

I can't believe how much paint there was left under the rust, great job breathing new life into this ride! 
Did you put the whole frame in a bath of Krud Kutter or wipe it on and wipe it off?

I always think of the old Palmolive commercial, "You're soaking in it..."


----------



## then8j

I used Krud Kutter and steel wool, one small patch at a time, wiping it down with a dry towel as I went.


----------



## Schwinn lover

then8j said:


> I used Krud Kutter and steel wool, one small patch at a time, wiping it down with a dry towel as I went.




Where can I buy a bottle of  Krud Kutter?


----------



## rollfaster

I used to buy it at Ace Hardware.


----------



## then8j

Here is the updated picture....
The paint and the rust removal turned out ok. 

The leather was thick so it was really hard for me to work with when I recovered the seat, looks like an amateur did it because I am an amateur.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Dang! that's a very good job. Are those rims original to the bike?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Very cool

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Shish

then8j said:


> A friend of mine picked up this bike at a goodwill and asked me to clean it up and make a rider out of it. Thought that I would share the project on here.!





The prerequisite 6 pack


----------



## bricycle

nice job on the saddle!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Another one saved!! Thank schwinness


----------



## Shawn Michael

Great job. I can't believe that was found at a Goodwill.


----------



## Flingdangle

That came out great!


----------



## eeapo

Awhipple said:


> Why can't I fibs something like that at goodwill?



Yeah me too.


----------



## SchwinnFinn63

Really nice job on the Schwinn, great choice for a beer!

I would love to have a short tutorial on recovering a pan seat with leather.


----------



## Callahooney1

Wow, great job !  It turned out nice. Thanks for sharing how you went about bringing it back to life. Going to use your tips to work on future finds. Now, just got to score some Krud Kutter


----------

